# Any use for Broccoli leaves, cauliflower leaves and outer cabbage leaves



## larry_stewart (May 28, 2015)

So my garden is swinging into full gear.
My cabbage family items are close to being ready for harvest.
The plants are huge with many leaves, about the size of a dinner plate.

Are the leaves of broccoli, cauliflower and the outer leaves of the cabbage worth cooking up?  or are they too tough and fibrous and not worth the effort ??

Just curious,
worst case, I can give them to the chickens


larry


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2015)

My chickens love the leaves. However, we also eat them. We treat them just like kale.


----------



## taxlady (May 28, 2015)

I use the leaves that come on the broccoli I buy. I just use it like the broccoli. Of course, those aren't huge leaves. I have never found any way to use cauliflower leaves (except the tiny, tender ones next to the "flower") other than putting it in the compost. I use the large outside leaves of cabbage when they come with the cabbage. They are usually trimmed off of store bought cabbage.


----------

